# Walter Herrmann



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Anybody else besides me want to see this guy playing more? Evereytime he gets halfway decent minutes he produces. I'd really like to see him get atleast 20 minutes a night, and I think he could really put up some nice numbers.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now, IMO, Fabio's just a worst version of Morrison without all the shots Morrison gets in the offense. He can't play any defense, is a step slower then most defenders, and can be a streaky shooter. He might end up being an effective player but he's already 29 and still learning. 

Bernie has been putting him in during the first half instead of just blowouts so maybe he's showing something in practise we can't see.

Wasn't he touted as a athletic dunker when we signed him?? I havn't seen him go up for one since he got her, he's just used that Dr. J palming thing that doesn't really work.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I expected him to be a much better shooter than he has been.If he were a younger player I'd overlook his deficiencies,but it looks to me as though he lacks the real athleticism you need in the NBA.If he could knock down jumpers like I expected him to then that would be okay,but he has been inexplicably poor from outside.It looks to me as though his range doesn't translate to the NBA 3 pointer,because he was a good shooter internationally.He was certainly worth the very slight risk we took.At the time I was hopeful,but he just hasn't had an impact and now Carroll has pretty much locked up the majority of the PT at the 2.Hard to see him not heading back to Spain or La Liga next season.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Guess i was right. He finally gets some decent PT and he plays like a stud. Not really surprised.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well if by stud you mean he looks like a marginal NBA player well then Hermann is a stud.Mostly he looks like a marginal NBA player who is probably too old to get much better


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Stud? If you say so. I stick with what I said before although he's not as bad a defender as I thought he would be

Still misses open shots and is really only effective when he's matched up against a slower player. Which is why he's mostly getting minutes at the 4.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Diable said:


> Well if by stud you mean he looks like a marginal NBA player well then Hermann is a stud.Mostly he looks like a marginal NBA player who is probably too old to get much better


Hey I'm just looking at the last 4 games where he's actually gotten minutes, and over 60% from the field is a lot better than marginal buddy boy, that's damn good. Got a double-double tonight. I guess some people don't like when others disagree with them.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Average players can have good games, it is possible. We never said anything about not being happy with his production, he played great last night, there just isn't much upside to a 27 year old rookie.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

He is better than a marginal NBA player. He will adjust. Just watch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fabio is really a very good illustration of just how tough it is to make it in the NBA.Look at him,he's probably 6'9" with decent athletic ability and a pretty good stroke.In the ACB which is the second best league in the world this guy was a very good player.I think he even won dunk contests over there.Here his lack of athleticism makes it incredibly difficult for him to get his shot off.

I haven't watched so much of the last few games,but from the looks of what I've seen people just aren't respecting his shot and they're a lot more worried about Carroll,Gerald and Raymond...Particularly trying to keep Gerald and Raymond from driving into the paint.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Average players can have good games, it is possible. We never said anything about not being happy with his production, he played great last night, there just isn't much upside to a 27 year old rookie.


I think you might have missed my original point, that if given some decent minutes, like he has been given the last 3 games (the first time all season) he would excel. I know in the long run 3 games mean nothing, and I agree that his upside is limited, but I think he can be very productive off the bench player at the 3/4 giving you 20 minutes a night.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

I love being right. Ever since he started getting 20+ minutes a game over the last 6 games, Walter is averaging 16.1 PPG, shooting over 60% from the field, 46% from 3 point land, and 5.5 boards a game. It seems to me like he more than has the skills to play in the NBA, and once he continues to learn about the style I expect him to get even better.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Walter Herrmann (CHA) continues to put up big numbers in big minutes for the Bobcats. He got his first career start on Saturday, and in the seven games since he started seeing consistent burn, he's averaging 15.3 points and 5.0 boards while shooting .580 from the field and .500 (14-28) from downtown.


Fabio was just ranked #3 in this past weeks rookie rankings

LINK


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Fabio was just ranked #3 in this past weeks rookie rankings
> 
> LINK


Another huge game for Walter tonight. He's really flourishing in the starting role.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He took all of Morrison's minutes too. AM only played 7 and didn't play at all in the 2nd half.

Cheers to you for sticking with him Marvin but I'm still hesitant to jump full on to the bangwagon


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> He took all of Morrison's minutes too. AM only played 7 and didn't play at all in the 2nd half.
> 
> Cheers to you for sticking with him Marvin but I'm still hesitant to jump full on to the bangwagon


Herrmann will come back down to earth soon enough. He's not gonna be a 16-20 ppg kinda guy. Bernie is just riding the hot hand. That said there's no reason to think Walter can't be that 10 ppg guy off the bench grabbing 3-4 boards and hitting a couple threes.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

damn, man! this Herrmann man is a solid player afterall. Since our game (NJN-CHA) he averages 10.9 pts a game! i can't beleive Nets had an option of B. Robinson/Herrmann in mccinis deal and went with the wrong one.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

As far as I know this thing about the Cats offerring Hermann for McGinnis is utter and total bull****.It's just a completely unsubstantiated rumor that doesn't make a damned bit of sense.The Nets were not playing McGinnis.His value to them was less than zero since they were paying him to do nothing.Bernard Robinson was on the verge of getting cut by the bobcats.It's a pure and simple trash for trash deal and under no circumstances has anyone said that Fabio was trash.I don't believe for a picosecond that we ever offered the Nets anything except Bernard Robinson for McGinnis.In fact we probably asked them to give us a second round pick in exchange for taking him off their hands.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's the same thing I heard. The Nets were more interested in Fabio then Bernard but we held onto him because we thought he had potential. He might have been in the discussion but it would have been a bigger deal not just for McInnis


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have seen this rumor on the Nets board in several places.I have no idea where it came from,but I wonder how come everyone there seems to accept it as the absolute truth.I mean can't they just think about how ridiculous it is.Walter wasn't doing anything until recently,but he had value.McInnis had a very nominal value to us,but we could have gotten a point guard from the D league to do exactly what he did for us.He's a scrub with a history of causing trouble.

Bernard Robinson had one talent so far as either of us could tell,and making boneheaded plays isn't a marketable skill in the NBA or anywhere else.We were going to cut him in all likelihood so he had literally zero value to us.When you trade a player with no value for a player who isn't even allowed to practice that makes sense.You give up anything of value for a scrub that the other team wants to get rid of because they think he's a cancer that makes no sense at all and yet people believe we were giving up Walter for a washed up bum like McGinnis when the Nets were doing everything they could to get rid of him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Walter Herrmann - Charlotte Bobcats: What do Brandon Roy, Chris Paul, Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and Dwayne Wade, Yao Ming, and Walter Herrmann all have in common? They have all won NBA Rookie of the Month awards. (One of these things is not like the other.) Just when you thought Mr Herrmann had peaked - taking home NBA Rookie of the Month honors for March - Herrmann takes his game to another level. The Fabio look-a-like is playing like a top-notch fantasy pick over the last few weeks. He has scored double-figures in 11 of his last 12 games. He has scored at least 20 points in five of the Bobcats last six games. To put that into perspective - that is five more 20-point games that Andrei Kirilenko (a consensus second-round pick) has recorded over this entire season! Herrmann's averages over the last four games are jaw-dropping: 21.5 points (while shooting nearly 68% percent from the floor), 7 rebounds, 1.5 three-pointers. If he is still out there on your waiver-wire, what are you waiting for?


From Hoopsworld. Just seeing those stats make me realize how much he's improved. Going from not even playing to 20/7 per.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

is Hermann that good..or are the Bobcats that bad?

Well because i saw Hermann a couple months ago and just kinda laughed..so is he like actually good? Or have the Bobcats just given up and lettin this chump play? No disrespect to the Bobcats...jus askin.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If we were just letting him play we'd be tanking but we are still playing as you can see by the recent swing of wins. Bernie said Herrmann got his minutes because he played well in practise and now he's been playing great in games. He was bad at the beggining of the season like I said but I don't think you can be bad and go for several 20 point games against decent teams.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is getting ridiculous. I go to the general board and people are just throwing out his recent stats saying he should have gotten minutes earlier in the season without knowing how long it took him to adjust.

He went something like 1-30 in the preseason but because we didn't give him minutes were *******es. I love seeing him play well but they need to watch a Bobcats game before they say he should have gotten his minutes


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I love seeing him play well but they need to watch a Bobcats game before they say he should have gotten his minutes


Seconded.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess you saw where I jumped on that guy you're talking about.People saying he should have been playing all along is just beyond stupid.Walter got every chance to earn his PT,the team clearly planned on him contributing a lot more than he has.It just isn't that easy to adjust to the athleticism in the NBA and Walter had a lot of trouble.

Hell as good as Walter has played recently he was just as bad early in the year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Walter says he's going to skip the FIBA Amercias tourny this summer in Las Vegas.You can read about it in the bobcats news thread above.I guess he's not certain what the Cats what him to do or even if they'll renew his contract.I assume that we want him back and I believe that it's correct that the team has an option for next year.As small as his contract is we may as well try to extend him another year with a team option after that too.It's not like we'd lose much either way


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

There's no way we don't pick up the team option so I don't understand why he wouldn't want to play. It's not like he needs to have another try out for us. It's his choice though and it's better for us seeing as how Brezec was completly drained from the tournament this summer


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> There's no way we don't pick up the team option so I don't understand why he wouldn't want to play. It's not like he needs to have another try out for us. It's his choice though and it's better for us seeing as how Brezec was completly drained from the tournament this summer


Easy, he doesn't want to get hurt. Herrmann is starting to establish himself as a good player over here, so he wants to be as healthy as possible heading into next year. You can't really blame the guy though, because there have been quite a few American players who have sit out International play.


----------

